# anyone know ford 3600 tractors?



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

A friend of mine contacted a lady where I told him one was sitting for a few years... apparently the clutch went out and the kids know nothing as she does not want it much... we offered her 1000.00 and she said yes and another 500 for a brush hog, posthole digger,pull blade,pull scoop,a planter,boom,harrow and a two bottom plow... We need to go pick it up and see whats up- her kid broke some fuel filter sumthin on the side of the engine and who knows what else. I figure there is a good chance the clutch will be the worst of it. We will see. If my buddy drops the ball I will RUN over and grab it. I think its a diesel but for that deal I would not care. Oh and my friend is consumed with the "live clutch" issue, does it have one. Info on the web is somewhat scarce in my searches... Thanks and God Bless-paul


----------



## Beeman (Dec 29, 2002)

tallpaul said:


> A friend of mine contacted a lady where I told him one was sitting for a few years... apparently the clutch went out and the kids know nothing as she does not want it much... we offered her 1000.00 and she said yes and another 500 for a brush hog, posthole digger,pull blade,pull scoop,a planter,boom,harrow and a two bottom plow... We need to go pick it up and see whats up- her kid broke some fuel filter sumthin on the side of the engine and who knows what else. I figure there is a good chance the clutch will be the worst of it. We will see. If my buddy drops the ball I will RUN over and grab it. I think its a diesel but for that deal I would not care. Oh and my friend is consumed with the "live clutch" issue, does it have one. Info on the web is somewhat scarce in my searches... Thanks and God Bless-paul


 Sounds like a great deal. 3600 would have a 2 position clutch with live hydraulics.


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

My first concern with such a situation would be to determine if tractor engine is turning freely, or "seized". You may want to bring extra tools, if starter won't turn engine a breaker bar , socket, and pipe extender, and some lubricant to dump down cylinders may help. Guess I would check on that before proceeding......................


----------



## WindowOrMirror (Jan 10, 2005)

I am so mad that I didn't get that deal that I can't even type right now...


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

Red Devil said:


> I am so mad that I didn't get that deal that I can't even type right now...


Keep your eyes open. I tried to get my bud to take my small deere 850 with the loader to use for free and he did not want to. I brush hogged for him a time or two but 90 miles away was rough. So I kept my eyes open. This tractor did sit forever. I am gonna flat bed it and get it honme before I work on it. And as I said if my bud doesn't want it I'll grab it. Even with a rebuild its worth it and it would all be new then... 

Oh and the lady GAVE me a LP cannon that is used to keep critters away just so her kid would not get into it  it works fine 30 second to 30 minute firing cycle... its LOUD


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

tall paul nice find ! however check for liens against the tractor and equipment, may turn into a night mare. if you post the serial number will be able to tell you more. one of the weaknesses of older fords is brittle wiring


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

ford major said:


> tall paul nice find ! however check for liens against the tractor and equipment, may turn into a night mare. if you post the serial number will be able to tell you more. one of the weaknesses of older fords is brittle wiring


 Thats a good point... never thought of it actually. I guess I am not a thieven thinkin guy....


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

from the 3600 flyer in my hand" 6 speed transmission comes with transmission type pto -8 speed comes with either transmission type or live pto.


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

An update... we got her home and after a new battery and a fuel filter she fired up fairly easily- bleedin a diesel is fun  The clutch was gone as we believed and she is at the dealers gettin a new one installed. She seems to run fine and should be a worker. The dealer said it even looked clean for its age...


----------

